# Drop down projector box



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Has anyone built or thought about a drop down projector project? I invision a box open on both ends that is secured to the ceiling rafters. Inside that box is a box open on two sides. This box slides out of the bottom of the fixed box to reveal the projector. This is accomplished with a linear actuator. I plan on dropping the projector about two feet into the room.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh yea, to handle the cables I did find some "e-channel" online that I can run the cables in. This will allow them to roll up and down with the projector box as it moves in and out of position. Has anyone used this stuff before? It looks like a bike chain made up of little plastic boxes.


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

I haven't seen this type of system but I imagine it should be easy enough to build. If your dropping 2 feet your probably going to need to use a cable wire hanging system. I can't see fitting a 2 foot drop mechanism from a ~10 inch space with anything solid. I would just do a 4 cable system and attach the 4 cables to a horizontal linear actuator hidden in the joist. If the actuator doesn't have a long enough throw you may need to employ a pulley system it to achieve 2 feet of movement. And don't let the cables extend strait down as that would guarantee the projector would swing about every time you lowered it. 

Should be an interesting build, Keep us posted.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

This is what I plan to build. It is not to scale but you get the idea. The box will drop down 28 inches so it will be at least 32 inches tall to allow for the drop without popping out the bottom.










The bottom of the inner box will sit flush with the ceiling, when in the up position. I'm still trying to decide if I use drawer slides to attach the inner box to the outer box or I might use some transfer balls attached to the inner box sides and let the outer box just be a guide to hold the inner box in the correct orientation.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

FYI - this actuator can lift 250 pounds, so the box with projector is a piece of cake coming in around 40 pounds. If anyone builds something like this but your lift mechanism isn't as robust, by simply adding another pulley you effectively half the load the actuator sees.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I found these old General Devices C-300 server rack slides in the shed and they will work great for this application. They lock into position, so if anything fails, the projector won't come crashing to the ground. I did modify the #1 lock so it only locks coming down. It will auto-unlock when going back up. When the first slide section reaches the #2 lock it unlocks it automatically.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Now that I have a thread going to find a projector this old thread comes back into play. I will need to place the projector in this drop down box to clear a 70" ceiling fan and be out of the way when not in use.


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

Wardsweb said:


> Now that I have a thread going to find a projector this old thread comes back into play. I will need to place the projector in this drop down box to clear a 70" ceiling fan and be out of the way when not in use.


huh.... what?... I have been asleep for 2 years 6 months and you didn't give me enough detail..

What are you asking about?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

ZeosPantera said:


> huh.... what?... I have been asleep for 2 years 6 months and you didn't give me enough detail..
> 
> What are you asking about?


This thread originally asked if anyone had build or use a drop down box for their projector. I was and am still looking for ideas and to see types of applications. I have shown some of my design thoughts and was hoping someone in the last few years build a HT that used some form of hide away projector. The only requirements are it fit between the ceiling rafters and be stable when down.


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

You mention a 70" ceiling fan so I assumed it was in the way and needed a new exceptional drop as compared to before. Is the 70" the diameter of the fan or the distance if falls from the ceiling?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

ZeosPantera said:


> You mention a 70" ceiling fan so I assumed it was in the way and needed a new exceptional drop as compared to before. Is the 70" the diameter of the fan or the distance if falls from the ceiling?


That is the diameter of the fan. It drops down about 18 inches. I don't know much about projectors but others have told me, depending on the projector, they can angle or pitch or something such that I wouldn't have to drop down so far. I'm still learning.


----------



## ZeosPantera (Sep 12, 2009)

Well the problem with pitching a projector is it means you need to use keystone correction and if that is digital it ruins the picture. What you need is lens shift that can project far below the projector while maintaining the projectors level so you only need to lower it the height of the actual projector.

It may not be needed but could you post some pictures of where you want it to go, what is above and the general orientation of the projector to fan etc.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

ZeosPantera said:


> Well the problem with pitching a projector is it means you need to use keystone correction and if that is digital it ruins the picture. What you need is lens shift that can project far below the projector while maintaining the projectors level so you only need to lower it the height of the actual projector.
> 
> It may not be needed but could you post some pictures of where you want it to go, what is above and the general orientation of the projector to fan etc.


I'll get a picture and or diagram this weekend to give a better idea of what I am dealing with. Thank you for the information. It is appreciated.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmmm... Have you considered vibrations from the operation if the PJ?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

27dnast said:


> Hmmm... Have you considered vibrations from the operation if the PJ?


Yes, as I do need this to drop in exactly the same place every time and be stable. It is one of the design criteria. Having the inner box fixed to the other and that one to the ceiling studs should stabilize it. If there is still any interaction with the fan, there is no need to run it while watching movies.


----------

